# Current beans list.



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

This is my beans i wanna try, iv been around the block a bit previously, but enjoying both light and dark roasts since i got my brewtus......previously only liked dark with gaggia!!!! Any im missing????


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Chance for some free Foundry here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25104-Help-please


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Unfortunately not on twtter bredrin!!!


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Must say, i enjoyed your flatty at the FM


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just had rave italian job and signature, nothing on their la florida Guatemala, that was amazingly tangerine!!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Rave - Colombian Suarez


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks mr O, ill stick that on


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm looking for a Hasbean - Bolivia that a few of us liked but can't locate it.... @froggystyle


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mr O said:


> I'm looking for a Hasbean - Bolivia that a few of us liked but can't locate it.... @froggystyle


Bolivia Uchumachi ?


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ill stick that on too!!


----------

